# Citronella collar training



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Have any of you used the citronella bark training collars? Chanel is having barking issues right now and I want it to stop...high pitched barks that would shatter glass. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I know they spray citronella in the air, cost about $100...but have any of you used one and did it work?
Thank you,
~Elegant


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It works for some dogs, but not for others. Some dogs don't mind the citronella. Other dogs will bark, bark, bark until they empty the cartridge. Other dogs will make obnoxious whining sounds that won't set off the collar. 

I usually recommend trying behavior modification first along with the great rule of a tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jun 20 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Have any of you used the citronella bark training collars?  Chanel is having barking issues right now and I want it to stop...high pitched barks that would shatter glass.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  I know they spray citronella in the air, cost about $100...but have any of you used one and did it work?
> Thank you,
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74101*


[/QUOTE]

I wonder if it is just the season for barking.For the last week Chester has been going crazy.. barking at everything and nothing , for no reason. The no bark command is finally working but as soon as I say it. 15 min later he is at it again. We have not had any sleep for a week.







I was also thinking of getting this.. but i'm worried as with the other one that make a high pitch sound he just barked at it..
Today at lunch I took him and chelsey out for a very very long walk.. they are now passed out. Only problem is the barking starts when my husband gets home. I'm sure it has something to due with my husband, because during the day when i'm at home he does not bark at all unless someone is at the door. 
I just can find out what has triggered this behaviour.








I want it to stop too


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jun 20 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Have any of you used the citronella bark training collars?  Chanel is having barking issues right now and I want it to stop...high pitched barks that would shatter glass.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  I know they spray citronella in the air, cost about $100...but have any of you used one and did it work?
> Thank you,
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74101*


[/QUOTE]

I wonder if it is just the season for barking.For the last week Chester has been going crazy.. barking at everything and nothing , for no reason. The no bark command is finally working but as soon as I say it. 15 min later he is at it again. We have not had any sleep for a week.







I was also thinking of getting this.. but i'm worried as with the other one that make a high pitch sound he just barked at it..
Today at lunch I took him and chelsey out for a very very long walk.. they are now passed out. Only problem is the barking starts when my husband gets home. I'm sure it has something to due with my husband, because during the day when i'm at home he does not bark at all unless someone is at the door. 
I just can find out what has triggered this behaviour.








I want it to stop too

oh yeah he also has a very high pitch bark . It's so annoying


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey too has been barking but what I have been trying to do is that when she starts barking we start working on basics commands like sit and such. Anything to get her mind off of what is making her bark. It seems to be working. She and I have been in clicker training class for 4 weeks now so we work on what our homework is for the week or just basic commands when she starts barking. Gets her mind off of the barking onto something positive with treats.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well chester will not be getting any treats at 3:00am in the morning when i'm trying to sleep. So far today I have not heard anything from him. I'm crossing my fingers


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow, chester did not bark once last night..
I was thinking maybe there was a girl puppy in heat or something. could that have been possible. I mean he was just barking and whining for no reason. Mostly started around 8:00pm - 6:00am We would let him out outside and then once he was back in it would start all over again. I pray it is over.

Let us know if that collar works for you.
the other one seemed to work for kodie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well we used the squirt bottle method and boy that sure worked for us. When Scooby barked for no reason I just gave him a quick squirt with a no bark command and the surprise he got stopped him in his tracks. Now all we have to do is show him the bottle and he knows to stop. I found this less harmful and cheaper than buying an expensive product that may not work, besides water is safe as long as you don't sqirt in the face. A quick squirt in the rear end did wonders. It also works in the car too as this is the place Scooby was at his worst behaviour and would yell and scream as soon as the car pulled into a shopping car park etc. and one of us would get out.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 21 2005, 10:28 AM
> *Well we used the squirt bottle method and boy that sure worked for us. When Scooby barked for no reason I just gave him a quick squirt with a no bark command and the surprise he got stopped him in his tracks. Now all we have to do is show him the bottle and he knows to stop. I found this less harmful and cheaper than buying an expensive product that may not work, besides water is safe as long as you don't sqirt in the face. A quick squirt in the rear end did wonders. It also works in the car too as this is the place Scooby was at his worst behaviour and would yell and scream as soon as the car pulled into a shopping car park etc. and one of us would get out.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have to agree it deffinelty helps ... for us chester like the water so that did not work at all. But someone suggested try bitter apple and I did and it works. You don't spay in the face just a little on the lips. So now chester know the No Bark command . The problem is you can not show him the bottle when your sleeping up stairs and he keeps barking. You say no bark he stops and starts again. So I understand why people buy the collars. I also have problems with my knees so runing up and down the stairs it not an option. It is very hard to correct the behavior if your not in the positon beside your puppy to do so. Our puppies sleep in the kitchen and he has chelsey as company.


----------

